# EXIVIOUS - featuring members of CYNIC & TEXTURES



## Tymon (Jan 16, 2009)

_*EXIVIOUS announces debut album, to be released in May 2009.*

Fusionmetal - A relatively new and unexplored genre in the world of metal. *Exivious* marks a first to truly marry jazzfusion with metal into a coherent new style. Featuring members of legendary US prog band *CYNIC* and Dutch metallers *TEXTURES*, Exivious isn't an over the top math metal band and certainly isn't a loungy jazz combo either. But expect everything in between!

With a jazzfusion backbone Exivious uses freaky metal riffs to decorate their organic eruption of free improvisations and complex rhythms. Guitarist Tymon comments: "We finally managed to transform a vision I had a long time ago into 9 intense and fiery songs. There's an immense amount of information in there that will definitely take more than one spin in your CD player to comprehend!"

The band will release the album independently to preserve 100% creative freedom. This is not only evident in their music but also in the artwork. Their self titled debut will appear in a limited 1000 numbered copies, each single copy bundled with its own unique artwork.

*An mp3 stream of the song Waves Of Thought is available on the Exivious website and myspace now!.*

Exivious is:
*Tymon* (Cynic)  guitar
*Michel Nienhuis* (ex-Sengaia)  guitar
*Robin Zielhorst* (Cynic, ex-Blue Man Group) - bass
*Stef Broks* (Textures)  drums

www.exivious.net
www.myspace.com/exivious_


First off: My apologies for the shameless self promotion! I hope you guys will dig our stuff! If there's any questions, gear related, recording related or whatever, feel free to ask.

Cheers,
Tymon


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2009)

nothings showing up on the player dude, but ill keep checking back. this looks extremely interesting!

ohh wait... now its working..

and ill be taking an order for one of those limited copies please! this sounds astounding good work man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

^ It's working for me. Try it with a different browser maybe? 

It sounds pretty cool but i still like Cynic better


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had a couple of Exivious tracks for a few years, I'll be interested to hear this actually


----------



## drjenkins (Jan 16, 2009)

Killer stuff! I'll definitely be picking up a copy if I can get one before they're gone.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 16, 2009)

this is brilliant, i really like it.

i'd also love to hear what it'd be like with vocals, but it's still great anyway.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been looking forward to hearing this!

Definitely lives up to expectations!


----------



## budda (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll give it a listen - fusionmetal eh? sounds interesting!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 16, 2009)

sounds interesting


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Xarn (Jan 16, 2009)

Been waiting for this since I heard the 2002 demo, and that is a fucking long time! Definitely one of my most anticipated releases of this year.


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 16, 2009)

This is FANTASTIC! Your guitar playing is amazing man! I really look forward to this! I wouldn't say it sounds like Gordian Knot but it feels like it could be grouped with that kinda music! I really look forward to hearing the whole album!

Btw, I never got the chance to meet you at the show, but I talked to Paul for a few minutes. Ask him if he remembers this REALLY tall guy who said hi by the merch stand from the second Stockholm gig!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2009)

FINALLY! I look forward to hearing this...


----------



## Loomer (Jan 16, 2009)

This sounds enormously promising. Put me down for one!


----------



## Luuk (Jan 16, 2009)

Klinkt lkkr!  
Had al een tijdje 'dingetjes' gehoord, ik kijk uit naar het album!

And for you who doesn't understand Dutch..


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing short of incredible!


----------



## AySay (Jan 16, 2009)

The music is Awesome!!!!!!! You're bassist is ex-blue man group, and cynic. That is too funny....


----------



## progmetaldan (Jan 16, 2009)

From your description, it sounds like something I'd be very interested in, I'll definately be checking this out!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jan 16, 2009)

Brilliant , Interesting and New!!


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 16, 2009)

FOCKIN AWESOME!!


----------



## Tymon (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words!!! 

We're not taking pre orders yet but will asap.


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2009)

I would definately slot this with my Cynic and Atheist CDs... it's nice to see bands still holding the torch for this kind of music, I thought (until Cynic released it's new album) that we had seen the last of it...


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2009)

Man this sounds awesome. I wonder how it would sound with singing.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 17, 2009)

Man I'm such a sucker for good fusion with atmosphere... love this stuff.


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy shit that sounds fantastic!
I will also be ordering this when I can


----------



## Tymon (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool thanks! I will keep you guys posted when we're going to take pre orders.


----------



## Fred (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh shit that's nice!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm just happy that someone managed to pull it off properly, after the spectacular failure that was Pestilence's "Spheres" album


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 18, 2009)

Song sounds amazing, so fucking groovey. 

Are Sangaia still going? Since Eric Joined Textures they have been pretty dorment...
Shame really, coz they were also awesome.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, crazy good!!!! 

Can't wait til orders are taken!! I want!


----------



## svart (Jan 18, 2009)

really dig this stuff! killer!


----------



## Jan (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds killer but the lack of vocals is a major drawback for me. I'm not into instrumental stuff... Any vocals (I mean any good vocals) - growled or clean - would make this sound 500&#37; for me... Otherwise, this is perfect.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 18, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Wow, crazy good!!!!
> 
> Can't wait til orders are taken!! I want!



+1 This is ridiculously good.


----------



## oompa (Jan 18, 2009)

great great stuff tymon!

i cant help but hearing sweet similarities with al dimeola in there, wich i love!

i need this album, lemme know asap the preorders are taken bro!


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 18, 2009)

Love the ambiance in that track. Sign me up for a preorder dude!


----------



## progmetaldan (Jan 18, 2009)

Jan said:


> Sounds killer but the lack of vocals is a major drawback for me. I'm not into instrumental stuff... Any vocals (I mean any good vocals) - growled or clean - would make this sound 500% for me... Otherwise, this is perfect.



To be honest, I prefer instrumental, to me, vocals in this kind of project would actually be a major drawback, I'm glad its instrumental...


----------



## Tymon (Feb 28, 2009)

Update: we're now accepting pre-orders! Go to exivious or our MySpace and get your copy


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 28, 2009)

incredible !!!


----------



## Scootman1911 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm definitely considering pre-ordering this. I gotta figure out Pay-Pal first though.
Great work Tymon!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2009)

pre-ordered


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah, at least one copy shall be winging its way down-under, just preordered my copy!


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 1, 2009)

pre-ordered.


----------



## Tymon (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you guys so much!!!


----------



## Origins (Mar 1, 2009)

Really excellent material!
The soloing sounds kinda Greg Howe style 
Hopefully the rest of the album get into jazzy riffing aswell


----------



## budda (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, i took WAY too long to hit up the myspace.

this is more or less what i've been after - what else sounds like this???

my sincere gratitude and thanks for writing and recording this


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 1, 2009)

budda said:


> what else sounds like this???



Old Cynic!  Which is why this is amazing! Tymon, you should give us another teaser! I've listened to this song too much now!


----------



## budda (Mar 1, 2009)

album name?


----------



## hanachanmaru (Mar 1, 2009)

think album fits best with "When Allan holdsworth playing metal" ... lol


----------



## Tymon (Mar 2, 2009)

Seedawakener said:


> Old Cynic!  Which is why this is amazing! Tymon, you should give us another teaser! I've listened to this song too much now!



We'll release a 2nd song really soon, which shows another side of us. Waves Of Thought is our catchy melodic song, next up is one of our craziest improv songs on the album. The rest of the album will pretty much be everything in between those 2 songs.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, I pre-ordered. I look forward to when it arrives, since I will have forgotten I ordered it by then.


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 2, 2009)

Same here! When can we expect them to arrive in the post again?


----------



## Tymon (Mar 3, 2009)

We're aiming for a May 11th release date. If we can we'd like to get the packages to you guys on that date as well.


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Fred (Mar 3, 2009)

Pre-ordered! &#163;20 is a bit steep even for a limited edition CD but this is a special case, haha.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 5, 2009)

Fred said:


> Pre-ordered! £20 is a bit steep even for a limited edition CD but this is a special case, haha.



+1

But hey.... it's totally worth it. =p

Looking forward to hearing some original songwriting and guitar playing! =)

Would you tour as Exivious any time soon?


----------



## Tymon (Mar 5, 2009)

Thnx guys!! Yeah we'd love to tour with Exivious. Will be hard to make that happen financially, but who knows!!


----------



## Luuk (Mar 5, 2009)

In the Netherland would be good enough Tymon 


At least for me


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 5, 2009)

Tymon said:


> We're aiming for a May 11th release date. If we can we'd like to get the packages to you guys on that date as well.



Sweet, should get here just in time for my birthday (17th) 



Tymon said:


> Thnx guys!! Yeah we'd love to tour with Exivious. Will be hard to make that happen financially, but who knows!!



Make sure you come to Australia, preferably to Adelaide, but I'd fly anywhere within Australia to see you guys!


----------



## Tymon (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, we just put a new song online on our site exivious and our MySpace. Curious to hear your reactions! In other news, here's our 2nd press release that will go out today:

---------------------------------------------

_*EXIVIOUS album release date & eBay auction*

Fusionmetal band *Exivious* (featuring members of *CYNIC* and *TEXTURES*) will release their debut album May 11th through exivious and MySpace. Their self titled album will appear in a limited 1000 numbered copies, each single copy bundled with its own unique artwork.

Album number 1 to 10 will be sold through eBay auction starting May 1st and ending on May 10th. This first batch of albums will be bundled with 2 guitar picks and a drum stick, all signed by the band.

A second song, *Asurim*, is available on the Exivious website and MySpace now! With *Waves Of Thought* being one of the catchy songs on the album, the obscure fusion based Asurim will show another side of Exivious.

Exivious tracklisting:
1. *Ripple Of A Tear*
2. *Time And Its Changes*
3. *Asurim*
4. *All That Surrounds pt1*
5. *Waves Of Thought*
6. *The Path*
7. *All That Surrounds pt2*
8. *Embrace The Unknown* (feat. Paul Masvidal of Cynic)
9. *An Elusive Need*

You can place your pre-order right now!!_


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

they are catchy as hell!

Textures + Cynic = Win


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 13, 2009)

Just listened to Asurim, sounds ridiculously awesome! This could be the release of the year for me, reminds me very much of Holdsworth playing metal...


----------



## Tymon (Mar 13, 2009)

That is so cool to hear!!! Thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 19, 2009)

and its awesome. Links here

exivious on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

its got Tymon from Cynic and some dudes from Textures i think.


----------



## samurai7drew (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually just pre-ordered my copy of their cd about an hour ago. I can't wait for this!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2009)

Exivious discussion has been taking place here.


----------



## Tymon (Mar 27, 2009)

Go to youtube and click on the HQ button for better quality


----------



## Tymon (May 8, 2009)

The release date is coming near! All pre-ordered copies have been sent out, so they should reach you guys in a couple of days. Thanks again to everyone who pre-ordered our album!


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2009)

DO WANT! It's going to be a good week next week, my custom Steiny and this album will both hopefully be here 

To whoever said this was too expensive, contact a print shop and tell them you want 1000 CD boxes, but they'll all be different and see what they quote you. That doesn't include paying the artist, recording the album, etc etc etc


----------



## cyril v (May 8, 2009)

awesome., thanks for bumping this, i'll be picking this up in a few days hopefully


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2009)

Tymon said:


> The release date is coming near! All pre-ordered copies have been sent out, so they should reach you guys in a couple of days. Thanks again to everyone who pre-ordered our album!



Looking forward to it! I'll see you on Tuesday at Jaxx.


----------



## kung_fu (May 8, 2009)

Excellent stuff. I'll have to order a copy.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 8, 2009)

Woohoo! Shouldn't be long now, can't wait for my copy to arrive!


----------



## EliNoPants (May 8, 2009)

this is fucking awesome...i made it halfway through Waves of Thought and went to order


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the cool words again. Just let me know what you guys think of the entire album once you get it!


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 10, 2009)

Will there be more CD's or are you only printing 1000 copies?


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2009)

Only 1000 copies of this limited unique edition. After that there will be normal digipack CDs for sale.


----------



## Excalibur (May 10, 2009)

I'll be sure to get it


----------



## Xanithon (May 10, 2009)

wow this is awesome haha. nice Tymon!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 11, 2009)

I assume many of you have heard about Exivious, and found the music to at least be interesting. I did, and in fact, love the songs that they showed us previous to the album's release, but there is a problem here: it is going to cost me (And everyone else not in Europe.) just about double the usual price a person might expect to pay for good music because there is currently no form of digital distribution for this thing and there doesn't appear to be any other way to purchase the album except from "however they are distributing it in Europe."

I don't want the posters and other goodies they are shipping with it, I just want the music at a decent price and they didn't make that possible for me, which is very upsetting considering I really want to hear this stuff, but can't justify the 30$ for a single CD.


----------



## EliNoPants (May 11, 2009)

i'll bet $10 that they get it up on iTunes or something similar at some point, even if it takes a while, especially with being all self produced and such

i could honestly see this being a solid business model for independent bands in the future though, pressing a limited number of albums and selling those first to a more rabid portion of the fanbase, and then making the music available on a download service cheaply for everyone else, they could actually turn a healthy profit on CDs, and turn them into collectors items, and then still make the music available to the people who aren't concerned with that


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 11, 2009)

This is a limited edition thing according to Tymon's thread. I bet the standard CD will be cheaper and possibly easier to get once that goes in print


----------



## tian (May 12, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> This is a limited edition thing according to Tymon's thread. I bet the standard CD will be cheaper and possibly easier to get once that goes in print


+1. This version is expensive for everyone. It's actually the same price whether you live in Europe or not, because the sales tax negates the difference in shipping prices.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 12, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> This is a limited edition thing according to Tymon's thread. I bet the standard CD will be cheaper and possibly easier to get once that goes in print



Ahhhhh, that makes sense. I still wish there was a "budget" version out right now.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 12, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> Ahhhhh, that makes sense. I still wish there was a "budget" version out right now.


----------



## Tymon (May 12, 2009)

You could have just asked haha. Yes, we will offer an mp3/flac download soon. And when we're out of our limited edition (which shouldn't take too long at this point) we're going to sell a cheaper digipack version too.

Thanks for the interest man!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

Exivious is double win


----------



## F1Filter (May 12, 2009)

Tymon said:


> And when we're out of our limited edition (which shouldn't take too long at this point)



Wow! Congrats!!!


----------



## eaeolian (May 12, 2009)

Tymon said:


> You could have just asked haha. Yes, we will offer an mp3/flac download soon. And when we're out of our limited edition (which shouldn't take too long at this point) we're going to sell a cheaper digipack version too.
> 
> Thanks for the interest man!



I should have asked you to just bring mine with you on tour, since I'll see you before it gets here. 

Seriously, I hope you sell many copies - I love what I've heard so far!


----------



## Tymon (May 12, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> I should have asked you to just bring mine with you on tour, since I'll see you before it gets here.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you sell many copies - I love what I've heard so far!



Unfortunately I haven't seen the CD myself yet, I was already on tour with Cynic before it was printed. So I couldn't have takes copies with me anyways.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 12, 2009)

Tymon said:


> You could have just asked haha. Yes, we will offer an mp3/flac download soon. And when we're out of our limited edition (which shouldn't take too long at this point) we're going to sell a cheaper digipack version too.
> 
> Thanks for the interest man!



I didn't know you posted here! I could gush about how much of a fan I am of your stuff, but I'll refrain. Haha.

Thank you for the info man, and I hope to have your album soon (Boy, do I wanna hear this stuff.).


----------



## eaeolian (May 12, 2009)

Tymon said:


> Unfortunately I haven't seen the CD myself yet, I was already on tour with Cynic before it was printed. So I couldn't have takes copies with me anyways.



Heh. That was tounge in cheek, anyway, since that's a bit much to ask. See you tonight!


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I didn't know you posted here! I could gush about how much of a fan I am of your stuff, but I'll refrain. Haha.
> 
> Thank you for the info man, and I hope to have your album soon (Boy, do I wanna hear this stuff.).



So you're a HUGE FAN but not enough to spend a whole $30


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 12, 2009)

technomancer said:


> So you're a HUGE FAN but not enough to spend a whole $30



I feel like you are questioning whether I'm a fan or not because I can't justify spending extra cash on limited edition things that I don't need during times when money is tight, and I really don't appreciate that, man. You kinda pissed me off, because I just don't see the rationale there.

I don't hang posters on my wall, I don't do anything with CD cases and other misc stuff than store it unseen in the closet, so I don't want to pay extra for those things (And I thought I was paying extra for being in another locale, but it seems I was wrong on that one. My bad.). I really don't see how that makes me less of a fan than anyone else who loves the music.

Not cool, bro.


----------



## S-O (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait 

:want:


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2009)

My point was if you're such a huge fan then support the artist for releasing a quality unique product or at least don't whine about it on a public forum. I think it's cool that they're doing a digital version as well as a non-limited version, but slamming an artist for not releasing things the way you want is really freaking lame.

Tymon: really looking forward to this showing up, thanks for all of your hard work on this project!


----------



## oompa (May 12, 2009)

also got this one ordered (sweden) and cant wait! get this thing over here asap Tymon!


----------



## Mwoit (May 12, 2009)

I ordered my copy as soon as you posted it up on this forum. It costed me £20 but I'm really looking forward to this man! 

What's so limited about the limited copies of the CD anyway?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 12, 2009)

technomancer said:


> My point was if you're such a huge fan then support the artist for releasing a quality unique product or at least don't whine about it on a public forum.



I really don't see why it isn't normal to be upset when something is not released in a fashion that makes sense to the non-collectors, and I REALLY don't see why I can't say so on a forum about MUSIC. Even if I like the artist (Maybe even particularly if I like the artist.), I can still be unhappy when the *only* way to purchase the album is the exact way I don't want to purchase the album. Seriously...



> I think it's cool that they're doing a digital version as well as a non-limited version, but slamming an artist for not releasing things the way you want is really freaking lame.



I didn't slam anyone, man (Maybe I came off exceptionally angry in my first post?). I just said that I want to get the album in a more affordable and *normal* fashion (I normally don't pay very close attention to album releases, but I don't think it is quite the standard to release *only* the limited ed at first. Not that it is bad or anything, just not exactly good for people like me.) and I honestly didn't know we were ever going to get it packaged in a different form. In fact, if I didn't make this thread, I'd possibly still be worried about it.



> Tymon: really looking forward to this showing up, thanks for all of your hard work on this project!



This I'll agree with. I'm really looking forward to this stuff and what is to come with Cynic.


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I didn't slam anyone, man (Maybe I came off exceptionally angry in my first post?).



I think that was it. And we'll both agree on hoping for more good stuff in the future


----------



## Kyo (May 14, 2009)

technomancer said:


> My point was if you're such a huge fan then support the artist for releasing a quality unique product or at least don't whine about it on a public forum. I think it's cool that they're doing a digital version as well as a non-limited version, but slamming an artist for not releasing things the way you want is really freaking lame.


 
Well, the artists themselves seems to agree that there is a need for a cheaper regular edition (only that it'll be released later), so why get so aggressive about this, really? 

I for one agree that 23 Euro for a single CD is just too much (sorry, Tymon, but we've been through this on the PX board! ), no matter how much I want to hear the music (which I really do). I have no problem paying full price for a new release, especially an independent one, as - working on an instrumental prog album myself - I know how much effort and money goes into these things. But 23 Euro is more than I've ever paid for any single disc release of anything, limited or not. So I'm just gonna wait for the cheaper regular edition.

The only thing I don't see is why he had to create a new thread just for this - there's already an Exivious thread here and if he'd bothered to search for it, he would've seen right away that Tymon does read and post here. 

Oh, and hi! I'm new here!


----------



## petereanima (May 14, 2009)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I really don't see why it isn't normal to be upset when something is not released in a fashion that makes sense to the non-collectors, and I REALLY don't see why I can't say so on a forum about MUSIC. Even if I like the artist (Maybe even particularly if I like the artist.), I can still be unhappy when the *only* way to purchase the album is the exact way I don't want to purchase the album. Seriously...



welcome to the other end of the line, here is a bit of a taste what it means for a music-fan if youlive in Europe and every second record is available as "import" only or through shops from the fucking end of the world (or check amazon.DE for not-major-releases). 

do you hear us bitching? no, because thats just the way it is. if a band has a major deal, or at least a BIG indie-label in the back, the record will be available everywhere, but for new bands without that - well, thats how it goes. buying the CD then is a step forward for the band, they have then "sales" and a bigger label might get interested.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 14, 2009)

Kyo said:


> The only thing I don't see is why he had to create a new thread just for this - there's already an Exivious thread here and if he'd bothered to search for it, he would've seen right away that Tymon does read and post here.



Yeah, too late did I realize that there was already an Exivious thread in use. I just hadn't seen it, so I assumed it wasn't there. 

I was hoping this thread would just die off, but it doesn't seem to want to.



petereanima said:


> welcome to the other end of the line, here is a bit of a taste what it means for a music-fan if youlive in Europe and every second record is available as "import" only or through shops from the fucking end of the world (or check amazon.DE for not-major-releases).
> 
> do you hear us bitching? no, because thats just the way it is. if a band has a major deal, or at least a BIG indie-label in the back, the record will be available everywhere, but for new bands without that - well, thats how it goes. buying the CD then is a step forward for the band, they have then "sales" and a bigger label might get interested.



Sounds like the import stuff is consistently fucked up for you guys. There are quite a few avenues for digital distribution, to my understanding, so I do know why more bands don't have it going out the gate for the whole world (Of course, it is probably a lot harder and more complicated than I understand. Haha.).


----------



## progmetaldan (May 18, 2009)

Mine arrived today, looking forward to listening tonight!


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2009)

for the North American shipping wait


----------



## Mwoit (May 21, 2009)

I've had my copy since last week.... er..... I can't remember. I posted a thread on it, I've got number 42 copy of the album. 







I've listened to the album extensively and it's absolutely brilliant. Probably my album for 2009 if nothing else comes up! Favourite track is a split between Ripple Of A Tear and An Elusive Need. I love the phrasing and guitar playing, it's just so..... tight and exotic! The mix of the entire album is also very clear, I can hear everything in the mix easily. 

Easily


----------



## progmetaldan (May 22, 2009)

I think I got 315 or something, I'll have to double check that...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 22, 2009)

I need to get to buying this, so far i've had to survive off myspaz.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 22, 2009)

GET IT NOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You'll love it.


----------



## technomancer (May 24, 2009)

I've got 74, it arrived yesterday 

It is indeed packed full of win


----------



## MLI (Jun 27, 2009)

So in a thread about fusion chord progressions in the theory forum, some guy told me to check out Exivious after I expressed that I liked Tribal Tech. Not even exaggerating, I'd say they're in my top...two favorite bands a day after starting listening to them. They're like a more concentrated dose of what I like so much about The Faceless. Like...entire tracks of Xenochrist-esque solos.

Members from Cynic and Textures, by the way, 'case that matters to you.

exivious on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

What do you guys think?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 27, 2009)

I like this a lot


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 27, 2009)

Hell yeah, I love Exivious. They are sooooo delicious. Check out Gordian Knot.


----------



## Daoloth (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah Exivious are def a great band and Tymon is one hell of a guitarist. Looking forward to picking up there album.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2009)

I preordered one of the limited editions of the album, absolutely fantastic stuff


----------



## Sp3ktral (Jun 27, 2009)

been listening to them religiously since I found out about them. great stuff.
probably obvious but if you like this check out cynic


----------



## MLI (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's great stuff. It's very refreshing to listen to. At this point I'd say I like Embrace the Unknown best.


----------



## Tymon (Jun 30, 2009)

I really like threads like these haha, thanks guys.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not really my thing, but pretty cool.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jul 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered the special edition and have had it a little while now, absolutely brilliant, one of my favourite albums!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 3, 2009)

...conducted by me!

Far-side Guitars

Thanks again to Tymon for his time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tymon (Jul 24, 2009)

We now offer a cheaper alternative to our unique edition album. You can buy our digipack version for only 11,99 euros including shipping costs, world wide!

If you do want to get your hands on a limited unique edition CD, now is the time because they are almost sold out. They are going for 21,99 euros including shipping costs, world wide.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2009)

Cock, I missed this thread as well!

*goes to borrow money*

Flipping awesome sounds


----------



## technomancer (Jul 24, 2009)

I will repeat, this cd is chock full of win


----------



## Tymon (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! 

For all the people who haven't had a chance to hear the full album; we're streaming the entire album both on our own site exivious and our MySpace exivious on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 2, 2009)

I want this so badly... I dunno if I have the money.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any/know of any? I can't seem to find any tabs for anything they've done


----------



## ma7erick (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh I dont know, but I would be amazing to have those!


----------



## Tymon (Dec 13, 2009)

I have some tabs laying around. Still thinking about doing some kind of official tab book, but that would take some time to throw together, time I don't have at the moment haha.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2009)

Tymon said:


> I have some tabs laying around. Still thinking about doing some kind of official tab book, but that would take some time to throw together, time I don't have at the moment haha.



Please, please, PLEASE do this!

Also, I had no idea Tymon was a member here. That's awesome.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow Tymon, that would totally rock! I'd be totally game for buying an Exivious tab book.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2009)

Tymon said:


> I have some tabs laying around. Still thinking about doing some kind of official tab book, but that would take some time to throw together, time I don't have at the moment haha.



An official tab book would be fantastic... I'd definitely buy one in a heartbeat. Ditto for Cynic tab books


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Dec 13, 2009)

technomancer said:


> An official tab book would be fantastic... I'd definitely buy one in a heartbeat. Ditto for Cynic tab books



This. I'd love to learn me some Exivious/Cynic.

Embrace the Unknown is one of the best songs I've heard in a long time and I want to learn it.


----------



## baryton (Dec 15, 2009)

TYMON you have to ^^

An elusive need !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## concertjunkie (Dec 15, 2009)

If we got some sort of petition of X amount of signatures, would you do the tab book? 

Hopefully you can get it done, whenever you get the time!


----------



## Kyo (Dec 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Does anyone have any/know of any? I can't seem to find any tabs for anything they've done



Why tabs? Can't you just play this stuff by ear?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Clearly you havn't been subjected to my playing 


I would defs buy a tab book though


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't normally buy tab books but I would buy one for the Exivious disc.


----------



## skeeballcore (Mar 5, 2010)

Tymon said:


> I have some tabs laying around. Still thinking about doing some kind of official tab book, but that would take some time to throw together, time I don't have at the moment haha.









Seriously though...I just now found out about Exivious...this is some solid, awesome stuff. I've been aching for some more Cynic material...and this is the next best (if not the better) thing...

I just wanted to put my extra vote in asking for some tabs to this awesome material...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 5, 2010)

skeeballcore said:


> Seriously though...I just now found out about Exivious...this is some solid, awesome stuff. I've been aching for some more Cynic material...and this is the next best (if not the better) thing...
> 
> I just wanted to put my extra vote in asking for some tabs to this awesome material...


----------



## S-O (Mar 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> An official tab book would be fantastic... I'd definitely buy one in a heartbeat. Ditto for Cynic tab books



This!


----------



## Tymon (May 9, 2010)

_
EXIVIOUS IS NO MORE


Dear Exivious community,

For the first time since the release of our debut album back in May of 2009 I'm afraid we have to bring some really sad news. After careful consideration we decided to officially pull the plug on Exivious.

It's not a secret that this band and the album we released last year are very dear to me personally, but also to the rest of the band who put in the best their talent and creativity had to offer to create something really unique. But besides our personal experience, we feel all of you out there who supported us the past year are part of our Exivious community as well and as such you guys deserve a proper explanation of what's happening.

We're in a situation right now where we are simply unable to give Exivious the attention and love we believe it deserves. All four of us are completely consumed by other activities and it doesn't seem like this is going to change anytime soon. So instead of slowly letting our beloved band bleed to death, we rather put it to sleep ourselves.

In retrospect, we were completely blown away by the overwhelmingly positive response from both our listeners but also the press who reviewed our album. Never did we expect to get such a warm and enthusiastic reaction to our crazy music. With this in mind we'd like to thank all of you who supported us by picking up a copy of our album in the past year!

As most of you know we started things off by offering a luxurious limited edition of which we only printed a thousand copies. We're happy to announce we're sold out! The digipack version of our album is still available through our website and a select group of retailers.

Last but not least, we'd like to end this sad message with some good news. For the first time in Exivious history we're offering a t-shirt in our online shop which features the artwork of our debut album! Pre-orders are available at exivious.

Yours sincerely,
Tymon
Exivious_


----------



## lobee (May 9, 2010)

Sad news, but at least we can be thankful that we got one great album out of it.

I pre-ordered a shirt, but wasn't given a size option. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2010)

Well, it's good to see at least you and Robin are still getting to play together. Are Michel and Stef doing anything after this?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2010)

I loved the album, but I'm not too upset if it means more Focus on Cynic! (see what I did there? )

Hopefully this isn't a permanent breakup though?


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2010)

I was lucky enough to talk to Tymon and Robin a few months ago, and even then he said they were pretty much on an indefinite break. What'd be ironic would be if they returned to the project in ~15 years like Paul and Sean did to Cynic.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2010)

Sad panda  I love the album and was hoping to see something new in the future. Ah well, at least new Cynic is coming soon


----------



## troyguitar (May 9, 2010)

Damn, I liked Exivious better than both Cynic and Textures.


----------



## Tymon (May 9, 2010)

lobee said:


> Sad news, but at least we can be thankful that we got one great album out of it.
> 
> I pre-ordered a shirt, but wasn't given a size option. What's the deal with that?



Sorry about that! Forgot to implement that choice into the store, thanks for pointing that out! Robin contacted you about what size you'd like to have.

I appreciate what you guys wrote here


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 9, 2010)

Tymon said:


> Sorry about that! Forgot to implement that choice into the store, thanks for pointing that out! Robin contacted you about what size you'd like to have.
> 
> I appreciate what you guys wrote here


We thank you for the great music.

Nice to see ya again Tymon. Remember me from Charlotte or myspace? I never got your pics right.


----------



## lobee (May 9, 2010)

Tymon said:


> Sorry about that! Forgot to implement that choice into the store, thanks for pointing that out! Robin contacted you about what size you'd like to have.


I've just responded to Robin's email. I know I should have mentioned the size I wanted in the "instructions to merchant" section, but I was too excited and got click-happy.

Thanks, Tymon!


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 10, 2010)

Goddammit.


----------



## snuif09 (May 10, 2010)

shame i really liked the music also just found it out since the thread was bumped with this news ><


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2010)

Damn, Tymon, that sucks - I really enjoyed the disc, and was curious as to where you'd go after that.


----------



## 13point9 (May 10, 2010)

have only just heard of this band on the day they officially split... laaaame lol


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2010)

Bummer, that was a wicked record! Looking forward to hearing what comes next from Cynic, though.


----------



## Mwoit (May 10, 2010)

Aw, I am totally gutted. That album was the one of the best I heard in 2009 so I was looking forward to maybe a second or a tour or something! 

On the other hand, you're still going strong with Cynic which is great news anyway.  Might look into getting a T shirt haha.


----------



## oompa (May 10, 2010)

Tymon said:


> _
> EXIVIOUS IS NO MORE
> 
> 
> ...



why would you do this to me?!? (I'm kidding)

(...no I'm not )

sad news, I love every second of the album, but I guess you're doing the right thing.

good luck with the other stuff you're up to, and be proud of your Exivious record, it kicks ass!


----------



## liamh (May 10, 2010)

Better to love and lose.
And I _absolutely_ loved the album


----------



## TheMoodyBios (May 10, 2010)

Awww. Well hey Tymon, if Exivious is over, can we get those tabs? :]


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2010)

TheMoodyBios said:


> Awww. Well hey Tymon, if Exivious is over, can we get those tabs? :]



The tabs we have are so rough and incomplete that it doesn't make any sense to release those. You're gonna have to use your ears I'm afraid! 

Thanks for all the nice words! It's good to see people appreciate the album we made and being respectful for our decision.


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 10, 2010)

This is fucking sick.


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 10, 2010)

Tymon said:


> The tabs we have are so rough and incomplete that it doesn't make any sense to release those. You're gonna have to use your ears I'm afraid!
> 
> Thanks for all the nice words! It's good to see people appreciate the album we made and being respectful for our decision.



do you still have copies left because I'd like to order one just want to make sure before I order one from ya


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> do you still have copies left because I'd like to order one just want to make sure before I order one from ya



Of the CD? Only the digipack, the limited edition is sold out.


----------



## lobee (Jul 17, 2010)

Got the shirt a few weeks ago, and it is awesome:















This is the large size. The sizing seems to run a little small and it's 100% cotton, so you might want to get the next size up if you're an in-betweener like me.


----------



## Kyo (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks pretty cool. How many shirts would we have to buy to get these guys to reunite for some live gigs?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 17, 2010)

Kyo said:


> That looks pretty cool. How many shirts would we have to buy to get these guys to reunite for some live gigs?



Screw live gigs, how many for another CD


----------



## SPBY (Sep 9, 2010)

I just found out about these guys today. I'm sure many others have heard of this band before me, but i haven't seen a thread about them so... For those who don't know it's made up of members from Cynic, Textures and Dr. Doom. It's Metal/Jazz Fusion and I absolutely love it all.

www.myspace.com/exivious

Side note, being big into typography, i love their logo


----------



## prh (Sep 9, 2010)

yep, best band of all time (i say that a lot...)

but yeah they rule. the random cheesy holdsworthy melody that pops in and out of waves of thought is amazing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2010)

Fuckin love em, they promised a tab book...anybody know when/if its out?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2010)

fantastic group.


----------



## cfrank (Sep 9, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fuckin love em, they promised a tab book...anybody know when/if its out?



I think tymon said the files/tabs he had are not enough for making a tab book.
It's sad they ended i don't know if they even toured when the album came out.
Still gotta buy one shirt from these guys, it's one of my favourite bands.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 9, 2010)

Exivious is awesome... mostly fusion... not really metal... but awesome stuff either way.


----------



## lobee (Sep 9, 2010)

cfrank said:


> I think tymon said the files/tabs he had are not enough for making a tab book.
> It's sad they ended i don't know if they even toured when the album came out.
> Still gotta buy one shirt from these guys, it's one of my favourite bands.





Tymon said:


> The tabs we have are so rough and incomplete that it doesn't make any sense to release those. You're gonna have to use your ears I'm afraid!





And yes, you should buy a shirt from them because both it and the band is awesome! I posted pictures of mine in this thread.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2010)

lobee said:


> And yes, you should buy a shirt from them because both it and the band is awesome! I posted pictures of mine in this thread.



I'm totally buying that shirt, I hate the usual shitty metal shirts that look cheap as fuck and like they were made in 12 seconds. Another good one is the death metal band Origin's shirt.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Sep 10, 2010)

Exivious makes LTE look like ACDC. True story.


----------



## exxecutor (Sep 10, 2010)

One of my favourite bands. Ordered a t-shirt 2 weeks ago... should be here soon, atleast I hope so


----------



## Jtizzle (Sep 10, 2010)

I love this band. It sucks cause I guess they're not really following up with it, I think. But yeah. Great band.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah awesome band, awesome CD. It was a sad day when Tymon announced they weren't continuing.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 10, 2010)

^+1 fo' sho.

Well, I've got a T shirt and number 47 of their CD so I'm happy. Fantastic band, one of the my favourite albums of 2009 for me!


----------



## guitareben (Sep 12, 2010)

Absolutely amazing band! Pure awesome. Pity they are not doing a follow up album


----------



## Kyo (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome CD, awesome t-shirt. Buy both NOW! And better get two copies just in case.


----------



## clouds (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome band. My favourite bass tone EVER on this album; the production is just flawless. It's a shame they split up so quick but it can't be helped due to distance.

Me thinks a second album is in order


----------



## Tymon (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's awesome to check in to sevenstring occasionally and see some awesome posts like these!

We're thinking of doing an official tab book in the not so distant future.


----------



## Lasik124 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great band! 
Man, I wish they had a singer though, that'd be just amazing


----------



## exxecutor (Oct 1, 2010)

Tymon said:


> We're thinking of doing an official tab book in the not so distant future.



Great news, thanks!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 1, 2010)

Tymon said:


> Thanks guys, it's awesome to check in to sevenstring occasionally and see some awesome posts like these!
> 
> We're thinking of doing an official tab book in the not so distant future.



Good to see you back. I tried to catch up to you in D.C., but failed.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm glad they didn't do any vocals, the anti-singers and anti-growlers can all listen to the CD in harmony 

Also, I would pre-order a tab book tomorrow.


----------



## Tymon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I agree, we had a hard time deciding whether or not to add vocals, especially because some tunes were written with vocals in mind. That will be different if we ever do a new album.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2010)

Get Jorn Lande!


----------



## Tymon (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha oops, I meant it will be different because we'll write the music to be instrumental in the first place.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, probably a better idea. While you're here I've got a vague general question:

Did you learn metal and jazz/fusion separately then start combining them or start out playing just one and slowly add influences from the other?

I've always wondered what path people take to end up playing the way they do.


----------



## Tymon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I got my metal chops down first, probably during the first 3 years of playing guitar. After that I became really tired with the whole metal thing and wanted something more challenging and out there. I heard Allan Holdsworth and it literally changed my whole perception of music. So I started getting familiar with that style. But the metal thing always kept hanging around in the back of my head. I once read the music you love at age 16/17 never leaves you, I guess they were right. So combining the two was just a really natural thing to do.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2010)

Very cool. I'm still working on the metal chops


----------



## Tymon (Oct 1, 2010)

Well yeah it's never ending, I mean, I wasn't a Jason Becker after those 3 years haha.


----------



## Kairos (Oct 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> It was a sad day when Tymon announced they weren't continuing.



It's even sadder that I didn't find out until I just read your comment.
Oh well.

Tymon, I'm excited about any future projects and a tab book!


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 1, 2010)

I just bought this album

WIN


----------



## Tymon (Oct 17, 2010)

Our Exivious' debut album is finally available through digital distribution. It's already up on iTunes and will soon be available through all major online music stores.

Sorry for the shameless promotion but I know there's some people here who like the band. And being an unsigned band we're responsible for all promotion 

Exivious | Facebook
exivious


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2010)

New songs? Or is this the old album available for sale on Itunes now?


----------



## Tymon (Oct 18, 2010)

It's the old album, we just never got around to getting it up for digital distribution.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2010)

If you're reading this and don't already have a copy, buy one as the album is awesome


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

on the website it says that you are no longer a band. Is this still the case or you guys have had time to re-think about it?

i will check your music later on


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with Techno. I have the disc, but if you don't, buy it or the digital version. You will not regret it.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 18, 2010)

excellent new, Tymon! amazing tunes.


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> If you're reading this and don't already have a copy, buy one as the album is awesome


----------



## RobinZielhorst (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, awesome to see the enthusiasm about our album, thanks a lot!


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 19, 2010)

Just wondering, is your website the only place I can buy a physical copy of your album?
Edit: nvm, i see it now.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 19, 2010)

<3


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 19, 2010)

I cant get over Embrace the Unknown.
It's so full of win its unreal! If any of you Exivious guys happen to have a gp5 file of it can you throw it my way?

Right on boys, keep it up


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Tymon you mentioned a tab book once but never again, any word on that?


----------



## Tymon (Oct 19, 2010)

@ Cyntex: We do have some other outlets like Relapse's online store, The End Records and a couple of others. But usually the prices are the same or higher than using our own store.

@Opeth21: Thanks! We don't have any full tabs, but we are planning on making a full blown tab book as soon as we have some time!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I've said it before, but I will definitely buy the tab book when it becomes available


----------



## AySay (Oct 20, 2010)

Tymon said:


> We don't have any full tabs, but we are planning on making a full blown tab book as soon as we have some time!



PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
So much tastiness in one book will be EPIC


----------



## elrrek (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bought the CD from the site after listening to the tunes streaming aon the site all day.

Jazz jazz jazz jazz jazz MOSH jazz jazz HEAVIOSITY jazz jazz jazz PAULFROMCYNIC jazzz.


----------



## Stilian (Oct 20, 2010)

Buy this masterpiece!
Twice!


----------



## Tymon (Oct 20, 2010)

Stilian, you're on here as well!? Or did I already know that?

Thanks for the support Elrrek!


----------



## Stilian (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup, I'm the invisible mole haha:> Fancy seeing you here!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 20, 2010)

as soon as i can find a large enough # of CDs i want, i will buy this one in my order. i have no idea what it sounds like but ive heard enough positive speak on it that i know ill enjoy it. i think someone on another forum said it makes LTE sound like ACDC 

ordoes anyone happen to have any insider info on when this might be available in MP3 format from amazon? i really dont want to install itunes just for this one album.


----------



## astaroth (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely buy this album!


----------



## Tymon (Jan 26, 2011)

Just barging in here to let you guys know we're back!

The Cynic chapter came to and end for both Robin and me, this means we finally have the time to get back to our own baby, Exivious. We'll start working on a new album soon and we're getting ready to tour!


----------



## MFB (Jan 26, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Just barging in here to let you guys know we're back!
> 
> The Cynic chapter came to and end for both Robin and me, this means we finally have the time to get back to our own baby, Exivious. We'll start working on a new album soon and we're getting ready to tour!



Good to hear you guys will be doing what you love; shame it means Cynic will be short for a little bit.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so pumped to hear that, man.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2011)

Tymon said:


> We'll start working on a new album soon and we're getting ready to tour!



And the tab book for the self-titled??????


----------



## Tymon (Jan 26, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> And the tab book for the self-titled??????



It's in the planning... just such a shitty little job to transcribe everything haha. But we'll get it done asap.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool, looking forward to the new stuff and perhaps a show


----------



## Kairos (Jan 26, 2011)

Whooo!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel your pain, Tymon - I've been tabbing stuff from our first two discs for the new guys to learn - but looking forward to seeing it, regardless!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about losing the Cynic gig but I'm overly excited to hear some new Exivious.


----------



## Tymon (Jan 26, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Sorry to hear about losing the Cynic gig but I'm overly excited to hear some new Exivious.



Losing is not really the right word... but thanks


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah. Not what I meant. It's more their loss.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 26, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2011)

Had heard you guys were back together, looking forward to the tab book for the old album and a new CD. 

If you get anywhere near here on tour I'll definitely grab tickets as well 

PS - sooooo any chance of some seven strings on the new album


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2011)

The only reasonable proposition would be a Strandberg.


----------



## Miek (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no image that properly describes how I feel, so I will try a sound - SQUEE


----------



## Tymon (Jan 26, 2011)

Michel used a 7 string on our debut, but just doesn't utilize the low B a whole lot. I'd like to get into some lower tunings again, but yeah, I'm a Steinberger devotee and they don't make 7 string guitars. I've heard really good things about the Strandberg stuff but I just can't get into their designs.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Michel used a 7 string on our debut, but just doesn't utilize the low B a whole lot. I'd like to get into some lower tunings again, but yeah, I'm a Steinberger devotee and they don't make 7 string guitars. I've heard really good things about the Strandberg stuff but I just can't get into their designs.



You could always have somebody else do you a guitar with Strandberg's hardware


----------



## Tymon (Jan 26, 2011)

technomancer said:


> You could always have somebody else do you a guitar with Strandberg's hardware



Hmm that's true...


----------



## ToniS (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't wait for new Exivious record, I've played the first album over and over and over again! And the tab book would be sweet!

Can you please post some cool studio videos when you track the new album?


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Totally thrilled to hear you guys are back together man! The first album is PAINFULLY excellent. I can only imagine what the new record is going to sound like....


----------



## bulb (Jan 26, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Hmm that's true...



yo dude, i dont know if you do the leads on that album or not, but if you do, i just want to say amazing work (apologies if im making an ass of myself now haha).
i totally mean this only as a huge compliment, but the leads definitely successfully channel holdsworth in a way that many people would try and fail, in fact its probably the only tasteful example i can think of other than maybe DEI and SNW era Thordendal.
Amazing work!


----------



## asher (Jan 27, 2011)

Another one here who just found this due to a bump. Sweet stuff!


----------



## Tymon (Jan 27, 2011)

bulb said:


> yo dude, i dont know if you do the leads on that album or not, but if you do, i just want to say amazing work (apologies if im making an ass of myself now haha).
> i totally mean this only as a huge compliment, but the leads definitely successfully channel holdsworth in a way that many people would try and fail, in fact its probably the only tasteful example i can think of other than maybe DEI and SNW era Thordendal.
> Amazing work!



Hehe thanks, Misha! Yeah it's mostly me doing the leads, I'm the Holdsworth ripoff you're referring to anyways  But that's cool coming from you. Though we've never been in touch, I'm aware of what you're doing and love it!


----------



## Kyo (May 4, 2011)

Good evening,

some of you have probably heard of the first Generation Prog live event we did in February - one evening, three prog bands, lots of fun.  Well, when the opportunity to stage the next event at the awesome Luise in Nürnberg presented itself, I decided that we should turn it into more than just a bunch of German prog bands playing. And, lo and behold, my plan has come together! We're still waiting for some paperwork to be finalized here and there, but the Generation Prog Festival 2011 will take place on Friday and Saturday, September 23rd and 24th. It will feature four international and four regional bands - and instead of Genesis cover bands or old guys performing Marillion songs from the '80s you'll get to see young bands that are shaping the prog scene *right now*!

We will be announcing the full lineup soon, but until then I'm really looking forward to the initial reactions to this announcement - in my opinion the first two bands to be confirmed are amazing!  More about them in our English press release (a work-in-progress version) below.

Here's the (German) official website for the festival:
http://www.generation-prog.comhttp://www.generation-prog.com

And here's the (English) official Facebook page for it:
http://www.facebook.com/GenerationProghttp://www.facebook.com/GenerationProg


All the best,
Michael

---

*Haken and Exivous confirmed for Generation Prog Festival 2011!*

The first Generation Prog Festival will be held on September 23rd and 24th at the Luise in Nürnberg, Germany. The event brings together some of the best young prog bands from various European countries and local talent from the Nürnberg area for an exciting weekend of progressive music!







The first two bands to be confirmed are perfect examples for the festival's focus: Haken from England and Exivious from the Netherlands may have released just one album each so far, but both got rave reviews from all over the world and both are not just seen as promising young talent, but already considered to be two of the best bands on the prog scene.






Haken's debut album combines such diverse influences as Dream Theater, Danny Elfman and Frank Zappa into a unique musical rollercoaster ride. The songs are filled with so many ideas that they never get boring despite their length and the arrangements are so elaborate that even with two guitarists and keyboardists at their disposal (main writer Richard "Hen" Henshall switches between the instruments on the fly), the six members of Haken have their hands full in a live setting. Even though the band was founded in 2007, this year marks the first time they will play live in Germany!






Exivious have dubbed their music "fusionmetal" - the purely instrumental mix of styles fuses the musical vocabulary of metal with the improv culture of jazz. Given the band's lineup, it's not a surprise that this happens on a stunningly high level: Drummer Stef Broks is also active in the Dutch metal band Textures while bassist Robin Zielhorst and guitarist Tymon played with legendary band Cynic until just recently. The performance at the Generation Prog Festival 2011 will be Exivous' live debut in Germany!

More bands and further details regarding the festival will be announced in the coming weeks.


Who: Haken, Exivious and six more bands
Where: Luise  The Cultfactory, Scharrerstraße 15, 90478 Nürnberg, Germany
When: Friday and Saturday, September 23 and 24, 2011, doors open at 18:00
How much: Ticket prices will be announced soon

http://www.generation-prog.comhttp://www.generation-prog.com
http://www.facebook.com/GenerationProg


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

I thought Exivious split up? I remember one of them posting that here.


----------



## Kyo (May 4, 2011)

The band was reactivated after Robin and Tymon left Cynic. They've just played their first gig last weekend and they are working on a new album.


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

Brilliant  Will be a cool show for sure!


----------



## Kyo (May 5, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Brilliant  Will be a cool show for sure!



Oh, absolutely! 

I'm hoping for quite a few prog fans from abroad, as it's going to be a pretty special weekend (none of the bands are touring regularly, so you're not likely to see any of them live very often - much less all on the same weekend!).


----------



## Lechugaz (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Amazing! I'll be in Europe for that dates! I would love to attend and see HAKEN. I know that Haken's guitarist teaches at the Guitar Institute where I'll be attending!

Are there any opportunities for other bands?


----------



## Kyo (May 5, 2011)

Lechugaz said:


> Wow! Amazing! I'll be in Europe for that dates! I would love to attend and see HAKEN. I know that Haken's guitarist teaches at the Guitar Institute where I'll be attending!



Very cool! It'd be awesome to have someone from Chile in the audience! Enthusiastic comments like yours give me hope that putting together this festival is worth the effort and the financial risk!  

Maybe we should think of some price for the guy with the longest distance travelled... 




> Are there any opportunities for other bands?


Not this time unless something unforeseen happens. We put a lot of thought into the lineup and I've actually turned down a band featuring some very well-known musicians a few weeks ago because I didn't want to change the carefully balanced program anymore once everyone we wanted had agreed to perform.


----------



## ApteraBassist (May 6, 2011)

ughhhhhhhh i wanna see exivious so bad!


----------



## Lechugaz (May 6, 2011)

Kyo said:


> Maybe we should think of some price for the guy with the longest distance travelled...




Hahahah I would win!


----------



## Kyo (May 11, 2011)

Good evening,

things are moving quickly here and we have now announced the next batch of bands, making it five out of eight. I'm very happy to announce that brilliant British proggers To-Mera will be making their debut on German soil at the Generation Prog Festival 2011!  Also very interesting, although not quite as exclusive, will be the live premiere of the new quintet lineup of our local heroes Theory of Elements. Most people around here probably haven't heard of them yet, but check these guys out - I think you'll be pleasantly surprised! Both of these bands will be presenting brand-new material from their upcoming releases. And last but not least, the one announcement that shouldn't surprise anyone at this point: Yes, my own band Relocator will also be performing at the festival.  Can't wait to finally play live in Nürnberg!

We still have three more bands to announce and that includes our big Saturday headliner. Please stay tuned!

I have attached some basic information about the three newly announced bands.


All the best,
Michael


---







*To-Mera*

Five years after the release of their debut album Transcendental, To-Mera finally make their debut on German soil! Started as a multinational band with Hungarian involvement, the quintet around vocalist Julie Kiss has since firmly established itself on the stages of Britain - which they already got to share with legends like Dream Theater and Emperor. Musically, To-Mera are a lot more daring than most metal bands with female vocals: Rhythmically the music is reminiscent of Meshuggah and Textures and there are detours into jazz and other surprises, raising the music far above the level of the all-too-common Nightwish copycat bands.

http://www.to-mera.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/To-Mera/8008986142
http://www.myspace.com/tomeraband







*Relocator*

Relocator's 2010 debut turned quite a few heads as it featured none other than former Dream Theater keyboardist Derek Sherinian as a special guest. But the album had more to offer than just star power: Helped by Dutch drummer Frank Tinge and Polish electric Violinist Bartek Strycharski, project founders Stefan Artwin (guitar) and Michael Schetter (born Pruchnicki, bass) delivered a varied, dense mix of progressive metal and modern fusion. The album was praised by critics all over the world and nominated for "best debut album" at the Progawards 2010. The live unit retains the core band featured on the CD, with newcomer Sergej Schamber (Ocean Spout) taking the place of Derek Sherinian.

http://www.relocator-project.com
http://www.facebook.com/relocatorproject
http://www.myspace.com/relocatorproject







*Theory of Elements*

Theory of Elements have been a fixture on the Nürnberg prog scene since 2005. Playing countless live gigs and two editions of the Brainmusic Festival, organized by bandleader Enzo Ferrara, the Franconian quartet earned its reputation as a commanding live band. The Generation Prog Festival will see the live debut of their new quintet lineup with two guitarists and returning keyboardist Martin Koralewski. The band are currently working on a new EP that should be available in time for the festival and they can't wait to bring some of that new material to the stage!

http://www.theoryofelements.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/THEORY-OF-ELEMENTS/116274136552
http://www.myspace.com/theoryofelements

The three remaining bands (including the big Saturday headliner) will be announced soon.


----------



## oompa (May 25, 2011)

This needs moar bump!

For those of you who didn't know, Tymon has a blog here:

Tymon Kruidenier : Prog Sphere

There is a very interesting and motivational read about inspiration, and below it some words on the writing process of the upcoming album.

Tymon, I can't wait for 2.0!


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2011)

Damnit, thought Tymon might have posted an update on the new cd


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2011)

Since I didn't see it posted yet, Tymon playing through _Waves of Thought_:


----------



## oompa (Jun 1, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damnit, thought Tymon might have posted an update on the new cd



Now I know how that feels! 

Randy


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, Tymon posted it this morning. It almost counts.


----------



## Tymon (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video, Randy!

New album is on its way but don't expect it anytime soon, we're taking our time!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey, a Tymon sighting!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 1, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Hey, a Tymon sighting!



A Wild Tymon appears!! He uses Steinberger, it's highly effective. 

/nerdmoment

So about that tab book for the self-titled album.............?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> A Wild Tymon appears!! He uses Steinberger, it's highly effective.
> 
> /nerdmoment
> 
> So about that tab book for the self-titled album.............?



Not sure which is sadder, that you posted that or that I know what you're talking about 

And I will say I am eagerly waiting to buy both a new cd and a tab book for the first album


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 1, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Thanks for posting the video, Randy!
> 
> New album is on its way but don't expect it anytime soon, we're taking our time!



DAMN! Read the comment about it taking a while, was gonna get mad and say "how do you know!", then saw it was Tymon posting it.


Bummer. Went from happy back to sad today in this thread. 



P.S. - Am I the only one that looks at Cynic as featuring members of Exivious, and not the other way around?


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 1, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> P.S. - Am I the only one that looks at Cynic as featuring members of Exivious, and not the other way around?



No, you're not. I like the Exivious album better than the Cynic albums by far.

Also, that video is awesome. Now I want to learn the song, there's no excuse about it being hard to learn by ear


----------



## Tymon (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha I love comments like these... now I can say it openly as I'm not a part of Cynic anymore


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice Lucky Luke shirt man! I used to have a bunch of lucky luke comics when i was a kid. Oh and nice playing too . Can't wait for the next album


----------



## oompa (Jun 1, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Haha I love comments like these... now I can say it openly as I'm not a part of Cynic anymore



haha  So how's 2.0 coming along? everything going as planned?


----------



## Tymon (Jun 1, 2011)

oompa said:


> haha  So how's 2.0 coming along? everything going as planned?



Yeah still very much in the phase of writing initial ideas to build full songs around. But I like where it's going.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Tymon, I just sent you a Personal Message. I'd really like you to do a guest solo on my bands cd!


----------



## Kyo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tymon said:


> we're taking our time!



That's a nice way of saying "so far we're just noodling around"!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jun 1, 2011)

i personally think cynic and exivious are fucking awesome in their own ways.... they are very similar, but im not gonna like everyone else and compare these two amazing bands...

given that, im really fucking stoked to hear a new exivious album; i still listen the debut alllll the fucking time and it never gets old...

will there still a tooon of improvisation on this one? i really love how you guys improvised so much on the last one; it really made it sound so natural


----------



## Tymon (Jun 1, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i personally think cynic and exivious are fucking awesome in their own ways.... they are very similar, but im not gonna like everyone else and compare these two amazing bands...
> 
> given that, im really fucking stoked to hear a new exivious album; i still listen the debut alllll the fucking time and it never gets old...
> 
> will there still a tooon of improvisation on this one? i really love how you guys improvised so much on the last one; it really made it sound so natural



Wise words, music doesn't need to be compared.

Yeah there will definitely still be improvisation but not to the extent of the first one. There's songs on there that sound too much like a band that has something to prove instead of just trying to make good music. I think that'll be the main difference on the new record. I'm not going to be the new Allan Holdsworth anyways, so what's the point... rather make good music!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't know that Tymon had a Youtube account. That's awesome, I look forward to seeing more videos!


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 1, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Wise words, music doesn't need to be compared.



Not much of a comparison, it's that when Exivious started, Cynic hadn't really existed for over 15 years. Thus, I see Cynic as featuring members of Exivious, not the other way around.

Musically they're both great. One camp consistently makes great music, the other camp makes great music...and Aeon Spoke.


----------



## PTP (Jun 1, 2011)

Aeon Spoke is amazing.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys could we keep this thread about Exivious and not derail it? Thanks.


----------



## oompa (Jun 1, 2011)

Tymon said:


> Yeah still very much in the phase of writing initial ideas to build full songs around. But I like where it's going.



good stuff, happy to hear that


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 10, 2011)

*A little update: I've been dedicating pretty much all my time lately to writing music for our new album. There's a ton of little ideas I'm working on which I feel very good about! Over the course of time these ideas will slowly build the puzzle that will be album number 2. Excited!

-Tymon*

Looking forward to it, as well as new cynic


----------



## Tymon (Jun 10, 2011)

And not only that, I'm also in a new band consisting of me on gtrs, Robin Zielhorst (Exivious) on bass, Bart Hennephof (Textures) on gtrs and Yuma van Eekelen (Pestilence) on drums. We're still looking for a singer though. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 10, 2011)

Tymon said:


> And not only that, I'm also in a new band consisting of me on gtrs, Robin Zielhorst (Exivious) on bass, Bart Hennephof (Textures) on gtrs and Yuma van Eekelen (Pestilence) on drums. We're still looking for a singer though. This is going to be awesome!



 We need to hear demos soon!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 10, 2011)

Tymon said:


> And not only that, I'm also in a new band consisting of me on gtrs, Robin Zielhorst (Exivious) on bass, Bart Hennephof (Textures) on gtrs and Yuma van Eekelen (Pestilence) on drums. We're still looking for a singer though. This is going to be awesome!



Will this be more of a "straight forward" metal project?


----------



## Tymon (Jun 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Will this be more of a "straight forward" metal project?



It'll be more metal for sure, but definitely not straight forward haha. The first ideas are sounding really cool. We're using this weird tuning where the guitar is almost entirely tuned in 5ths. Makes for some very interesting riffs!


----------



## oompa (Jun 10, 2011)

Tymon said:


> It'll be more metal for sure, but definitely not straight forward haha. The first ideas are sounding really cool. We're using this weird tuning where the guitar is almost entirely tuned in 5ths. Makes for some very interesting riffs!



*girly yay-sounds*

Awesome!


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2012)

Some tour impressions...


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2012)

Very cool... what's the status of the new album


----------



## Tymon (May 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Very cool... what's the status of the new album



Got about 2 more songs to write and some others to fine tune. Then rehearse and record!


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the update!


----------



## nojyeloot (May 10, 2012)

Excellent news. About to check this vid...


----------



## DLG (May 10, 2012)

this stuff sounds great live


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2012)

Tymon said:


> Got about 2 more songs to write and some others to fine tune. Then rehearse and record!



Awesome  (obviously really looking forward to it)


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2012)

Sweet video and great job with the vocals on Flesh and the Power It Holds


----------



## Mwoit (May 10, 2012)

I wish the Obscura / Spawn Of Possession / Gorod / Exivious tour came up to Scotland or I came down to England to see you guys, I was gutted to miss you. 

Looking forward to the new album 100%!


----------



## Tymon (Jun 3, 2012)

Alright, all music is written for the new album! Time to rehearse our asses off and record this sucker.

In other news, here's a little video lesson I just put on youtube:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

Dude I have been trying to imitate your phrasing since the first album and still cannot come close 

Looking forward to the new release! Also, do you do lessons online at all?


----------



## Tymon (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks dude! Yeah I teach through BANDHAPPY.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 3, 2012)

Slick, talk to you soon


----------



## xhellchosemex (Jun 3, 2012)

I've seen you on the Obscura Tour. It definately was an awesome show! Cheers!


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 4, 2012)

Defintely interested in lessons too Tymon. I have a fairly good understanding of the Jazz vocabulary, but always stumble when trying to fit it into a Metal/Progressive context.

Also, very much dug the lesson video you posted


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 4, 2012)

Tymon said:


> Alright, all music is written for the new album! Time to rehearse our asses off and record this sucker.
> 
> In other news, here's a little video lesson I just put on youtube:




Holy shit, I got so much out of that. Those were some insane licks, I'd never thought about arpeggios in that way before, really. Will be practising these!


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 4, 2012)

Great video! Actually took a lot from this and threw it into the reading/writing homework I've been giving myself. When you mentioned not liking strict major/minor, I blushed. Hits close to home, but it gives me a lot of ideas to work on now!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool Tymon, I like Exivious. Im sure the next album will be awesome but I have an unrelated question: out of curiosity, do you think Cynic will get softer and softer from now on or will they atleast keep some heaviness like in Traced in Air?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have copy #98 of the s/t album! Got that like 3 years ago, and i was just listening to "where we belong" for the first time in years. Exivious, you guys need to get that new album out! Death/robotic vocal combo again please?

Tymon is one of the most down to earth players out there. The dude was nice enough to respond personally to every question I had about the Cynic reunion and the first Exivious album on myspace (lol) back when all that shit was first happening. Rock on man!


----------



## Tymon (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Cool Tymon, I like Exivious. Im sure the next album will be awesome but I have an unrelated question: out of curiosity, do you think Cynic will get softer and softer from now on or will they atleast keep some heaviness like in Traced in Air?



Thanks! As for Cynic, I don't really know. What I do know is that Paul & Sean are really over the whole metal thing, so I doubt it'll ever be really heavy again. But who knows!


----------



## Tymon (Jun 5, 2012)

Ralyks said:


> Defintely interested in lessons too Tymon. I have a fairly good understanding of the Jazz vocabulary, but always stumble when trying to fit it into a Metal/Progressive context.
> 
> Also, very much dug the lesson video you posted



That's interesting, yeah hit me up and maybe I can help you out in that department


----------



## Tymon (Jun 5, 2012)

jsl2h90 said:


> I have copy #98 of the s/t album! Got that like 3 years ago, and i was just listening to "where we belong" for the first time in years. Exivious, you guys need to get that new album out! Death/robotic vocal combo again please?



Working on it! Though it will definitely stay instrumental. I do want to fool around with growls and clean vocals but that will be for another project.


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 5, 2012)

Will the next album be self produced and self mixed? I adore the mixing job on the debut album, it's one of my favourites to test new headphones / speakers with.


----------



## Tymon (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh that's a great compliment, awesome! Yeah I'll do this one myself again, but in the little studio I'm building right now. So I hope I can do a better job than I did for the first one.


----------



## anomynous (Jun 5, 2012)

Just want to say your vocals in the live performance of Flesh and the Power It Holds w/ Obscura are great


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

I loved the mix on the first album, super clear


----------



## oompa (Jun 6, 2012)

Really looking forward to 2.0! Was cool to see you guys play in Norway, caught Hannes Grossmann outside after the show and he said it was the smallest venue he ever saw  hope you guys (all four bands) had a good time anyway!

Gonna go think a bit about the arpeggio variations and your picking method now


----------



## Tymon (Oct 4, 2012)

Check it out!!!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 4, 2012)

I got immediate Scale The Summit vibes from this, but then it turned into Exivous like. I will pre order the fuck out of this.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 5, 2012)

Bump, this needs more views.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 5, 2012)

Wooooooow!

You guys are going to make me a happy man when this album drops.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn new album, do want


----------



## guitareben (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my cannot WAIT for the new album!!!1


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 6, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Wooooooow!
> 
> You guys are going to make me a happy man when this album drops.


This!

The album will no doubt be mindblowing.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 6, 2012)

Whatever that last clip is, it sounds like it's going to be marvelous. Bring on the new album!


----------

